# Tail Infection?



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I noticed Holden had some poop stuck on his tail yesterday. I thought it would come off itself, but it didn't so I gave him a bath tonight. In the bath I would scrub it, but only a bit came off. He got really upset and wouldn't let me scrub it anymore. I am worried that it could be infected underneath and that is why the poop is sticking to it. He it back in his cage because there was no way I was getting near the tail again. Has anyone experienced this before? I'm attaching a picture, sorry if its gross. Just looking for some opinions.


----------

